# Where is this place?



## alexparker20

Hello Everyone,

I am not familiar with tagalog dialect and I want to learn and visit Philippines. Can you help me translate:

Where is this place?


----------



## Maginoo

Ok, I'm going to take a crack at these, but be advised that I'm also a beginner (have been studying Tagalog for ~6 months).  So you'll want to check these translations with more experienced speakers.  You also might want to get a phrase book 'cause these are pretty basic.


Where is this place?
Saan ang lugar na ito?  Saan ang itong lugar?


----------



## DotterKat

Where is this place? = Saan/Nasaan ang lugar na ito?


----------



## QueenInHyeon

Where is this place? = Saan ang lugar na 'to?


----------



## Raчraч Ŋuɲan

alexparker20 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am not familiar with tagalog dialect and I want to learn and visit Philippines. Can you help me translate:
> 
> Where is this place?



Although "Where is this place?" is best translated idiomatically as "San ang lugar na to?", if you ask that question, you'll get weird looks coz why are you asking where the place is when you're already there? I think your intent is to know the name of the place, not to know where the place is. If that is correct, you should ask instead "Anong ngalan ng lugar nato?" which in English can be translated as "What's the name of this place?" Its even better if you know if its a street, a town, a city, a province or island then you can be more specific "Anong ngalan ng daan/bayan/lunsod/lalawigan/pulo nato?" or you can substitute spanish words if you are not in Tagalog speaking areas with calsada/munisipalidad/syudad/probinsiya/isla.


----------



## DotterKat

Raчraч Ŋuɲan said:


> Although "Where is this place?" is best translated idiomatically as "San ang lugar na to?", if you ask that question, you'll get weird looks coz why are you asking where the place is when you're already there? I think your intent is to know the name of the place, not to know where the place is. If that is correct, you should ask instead "Anong ngalan ng lugar nato?" which in English can be translated as "What's the name of this place?" Its even better if you know if its a street, a town, a city, a province or island then you can be more specific "Anong ngalan ng daan/bayan/lunsod/lalawigan/pulo nato?" or you can substitute spanish words if you are not in Tagalog speaking areas with calsada/munisipalidad/syudad/probinsiya/isla.



Lacking more information from the original poster of the question, we can all only guess what the full context might be. However, there is the expressed desire to visit the Philippines in which case one could imagine a first-time visitor perhaps holding out a piece of paper with desired destinations written on them -- a bus terminal on EDSA, Banaue rice terraces, Quiapo church, etc. --- and asking passersby _Saan ang lugar na ito?_ That is, the person is asking for _directions to a particular place_ and not asking the location of the place on which he or she is already standing, for that would truly be nonsensical. I have seen this so many times in that popular TV show here in which contestants travel around the world and have "amazing" adventures and almost always find themselves showing random strangers the clue instructions and asking "_Where is this place_?" (_Saan ang lugar na ito?_) pointing to the name of a particular place and in effect, asking for _directions to that place_.


----------

